# Database Discussions > MS SQL Server 7/MS SQL Server 2000 >  database usage statistics

## nulik

hi,
I am looking for studies about statistics on database usage. These are the questions I am looking the answer for:

1. What is the average amount of tables in an typical database?
2. What is the average size of a record in a table?
3. What is the typical frequency of INSERTs, SELECTs, UPDATEs and DELETEs ?
4. What is the most used WHERE condition for SELECTs?


I know it depends on the application, but there must be some statistics. Like the number of car accidents every country reports, it will be different for every country, but the statistics exist. For databases I can't find anything.

----------


## Steve R Jones

Have you ever reported any stats like that to some sort of agency that tracks info?

----------


## skhanal

What is the value of such statistics?. Numbers like car accidents are useful for insurance companies.

----------


## nulik

> What is the value of such statistics?. Numbers like car accidents are useful for insurance companies.


for me it will be useful for a development of a new database engine, to know which functions should I optimize for speed. Of course, if you are a user, you don't really care about this stuff

----------


## rmiao

Did Oracle ask those questions?

----------

